# You greedy bas"tard



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Xatas pups having their first meal away from mum,, they are twenty days old.

http://youtu.be/117iZeMNYq4


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

He's not too greedy, just unable to eat it all & not trying to share:-k 
Ok ok, he's a greedy lil SOB, but at least now you have an idea which one will work for food:lol:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

That made my morning, greedy bas"tard!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet:grin: No problem with slippery floors either :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That was great! Did he sprawl out in the dish for a nap afterwards? :lol:


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I dub him Hoover. Very cute pups - even if the one is a greedy bastard. lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Melissa Thom said:


> I dub him Hoover. Very cute pups - even if the one is a greedy bastard. lol


HAHAHAHAHA! Hoover. Yes. :lol:


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That was great! Did he sprawl out in the dish for a nap afterwards? :lol:


No sleeping in the bowl,, I let his mum back in ,,she flicked him out of the bowl with her nose,,cleaned the bowl then gave him a serious tongue bath.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tony mason said:


> No sleeping in the bowl,, I let his mum back in ,,she flicked him out of the bowl with her nose,,cleaned the bowl then gave him a serious tongue bath.



And I'm sure he needed that bath! :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tony, is that greedy bas'tard a male or a female ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tony, sig lol


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Peter ssshhhh!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And I'm sure he needed that bath! :lol:


He has had four severe tongue baths today Connie,, he looks like hes been mud wrestling after feed time.

He is a male Maggie, typical dirty male.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> Peter ssshhhh!


 
What a little bas'tard!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Dirty little bas"tard.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tony be careful what u sign for- just sayin


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Do you know something I dont Peter?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Tony be careful what u sign for- just sayin


Words of wisdom from down under! Greedy, dirty big bas'tard!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Words of wisdom from down under! Greedy, dirty big bas'tard!


Greedy ,dirty LOVABLE big bas"tard!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Get the fuk out of here ya little turd!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Ha ha,, I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Time you went and had another play with your Fanny Tony!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

it's the interwebs, for all any of us know maggie could be a man




tony mason said:


> Do you know something I dont Peter?


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

What an enchanting thought Peter.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

sure talks like one most the time, jus sayin


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so long as yr cool with that no problem, I'm off this, good luck 




tony mason said:


> What an enchanting thought Peter.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> sure talks like one most the time, jus sayin


Don't you start ya wee Oz pleb !


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

see what I'm sayin


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

You may be onto something Peter.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hey, all you'll be needing is Joby now and you'll be gettin comfortable Lol


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that has got to be one of the funniest puppy videos i've ever seen! he IS greedy bas"tard, isn't he?  good thing the dish isn't any bigger or you could have joint injuries, haha.


----------

